# Mew Mew from frozen Erie, PA



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

Was cruising the internet tonight and discovered this delightful little forum. Being the proud momma of 3 little cats, I couldn't resist the urge to join in. First we have "Miss Kitty"... our senior citizen in the family. She's quite senile and cranky and is quick to put us in our place, but we still love her to bits. Next is my darling Runt (short for Runtio Samuel Spartakis Fedei), who is a great little guy... a real lover. Last we have Autumn... our resident Diva and the most verbal of the 3. My name is Jenny and when I'm not working as a nurse, I'm home hanging out with the husband and cats.. they do keep us quite entertained! Since the kids blew the nest, my cats have become my second family - I'm very attached to all three and despite our differences from time to time, we mange to live quite peaceably with the little the 3 little vermin. Brian, my husband, claims he doesn't like cats, however, I have walked in on him many times picking up and hugging the kitties. I even caught him giving Runt a little peck on the head one time (which he totally denies!)... but who's lap do you think they crawl on the most?... Funny how they are the first ones to greet this "non cat lover" at the door when he comes home from work. 

I'm looking forward to reading some of the posts. Hope to chat with some of you soon!

Jenny x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jenny!

Is your adorable avatar a picture of one of your kitties? 

If you've been reading here, you know we'll want pictures as soon as you can post them.  

I would send some warm weather your way, but it's raining and cold here. :?


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Jenny!
> 
> Is your adorable avatar a picture of one of your kitties?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the little avatar is not one of mine... but I'm attaching a link to my furry family here... Meet my kids!.....

http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w46/ ... 28dcd5.pbr


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, what beautiful kitties! :luv


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! The fur kids are adorable. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

Awwwwwwww thanks!... this is seems like a cozy little feline friendly place. I've just spent the past hour reading through some of the posts. Will have to tell my other cat loving friends about this place.


----------



## doubleraven (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome - I'm new to this place too. You've got an extremely pretty feline family there! Don't look at me if they come up missing


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties you got there


----------



## good2hug (Jan 24, 2008)

I from PA too! But a different part of it. Also Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ravenstar (Jan 24, 2008)

H welcome to the forums!!!! I am also from PA ^_^!!!!!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! very pretty kitties you have


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

hello and welcome!


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't believe I've missed this site for so long... I stumbled upon it quite by accident the other day and now I'm hooked! -- The furry "kids" are indifferent though... Anytime I'm on my computer, they suddenly appear and demand attention. 

Thanks to all fur such a generous welcome!

JennyKat


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! you have a beautiful fur family!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I spent most of my life not far from you in McKean County.

I love your kitties.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jenny! Just look south now!







I'm waving at you from just a bit east of Pittsburgh. Welcome to you and your kitty family!


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

Waiving back from "snowy" Erie, PA!.... It's cold here today!!

Burrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's way up to 26 degrees here today! (Why can't June last all year?  )


----------

